# Cinesonique Interview with Tyler Bates



## Tanuj Tiku (Mar 31, 2012)

Check out my latest interview with the amazing Tyler Bates. Many thanks to Tyler for taking the time out of his busy schedule to do this interview for us.

Some really great advice and insight into film scoring.

Check it out here:

http://www.facebook.com/groups/221227937950497/doc/301123959960894 (http://www.facebook.com/groups/22122793 ... 3959960894)

Enjoy!

Tanuj.


----------



## spoon (Mar 31, 2012)

allright....uhm, I deactivated my fb account a couple of weeks ago to give myself some fb free time 
Is it possible to get access to the interview in an other way?


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Mar 31, 2012)

Currently, there is no other way to access the interview. I am in the process of creating a new website which will host these interviews and much more.

I have already interviewed Matt Gates and Lorne Balfe. Just added the Tyler Bates interview and Chris Bacon is up next!

If you want I can send you these interviews in pdf files. Just send me an e-mail to [email protected]

Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## spoon (Mar 31, 2012)

Tanuj,
cool, thank you  I´ll mail you immediately xD
And yeah ---- thinking about reactivating this stupid fb account in the near future


----------

